# adding a 2nd HAV?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello: it's 5 am, and this has kept me up all night. We started thinking about getting Jasper a pal (he just turned 1 year) and I never thought I would find a puppy so quickly (we were thinking spring/summer) But at my last Vet visit- my Vet hooked me up with a breeder 30 minutes from us who has a 6 1/2 week old puppy that is the cutest thing ever (after jassy of course.) We're going to meet the pup this coming weekend. 

So I know a lot you have two dogs (or more) and I have a couple of questions? 

Did you get them together? how hard is it to introduce a new puppy? was your first dog jealous? scared? pissed off? what if you love one more than the other?(not having kids, I have never experienced loving them both diffferenty but equally) 

Jassy is a very quiet, calm, submissive boy. perhaps a bit low energy. He is also very independent. not a snuggler- in fact when he is done playing with us- he retires to his room (he is spending more time with us now that he is older) We first thought about getting him a pal, because when he is at the doggy daycare he is so much more animated and to us looks happier (after he adjusts to any new dog there) But then he is happy to be home again, exhausted and happy to retreat to his chair. But then the next day he seems to be more affectionate with us and more animated. His pal at day care is a sheltie mix- who is loud and territorial. At first Jassy hid behind my coat tails-- but now when we take him- he gets so excited he starts whining when we pass the gas station on the way to his house... Farleigh (the sheltie mix) always greets him the same way --- "rufffff my house" paw to the neck holding Jas down and then JAS jumps up and hits his chest and they go off running and playing . I watched Farleigh protect Jas from an aggressive dog and knew Jas was one of his flock. 

So my dilemma is this , is Jasper low energy because he's bored? or is he happy being an only child with a once a week or so play date? 

Can I handle two dogs? Jasper is my first pet as allergies to anything other than HAV's (allergic to even poodles) have kept me from having a pet. 

Oh and, about three months ago we looked at a puppy and brought Jas with us-- and he would have nothing to do with this little 3lb puppy- hid behind my skirt- was interested in getting to know the adults-- but treated the puppy with fear. (he then trotted outside pulling at his leash tail high and wagging to go meet the great bernease that were in the yard.) 

I just want Jassy to be happy. Both me and my Husband love him to pieces-- we truly feel he was meant to be ours (or us his) 

please let me know your thoughts, 

torn in boston, 

Missy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - I can say from my experience that getting the second was the best thing I could ever do. I waited until Lily was 1 year old, and she seemed to be pretty calm & mellow too at that time, I figured it was just age. When we got Lexi, she was curious but a little put off, but within a week, they were fine, playing together, and having a ball. I felt much better leaving for work in the morning knowing that Lily had a partner to play with & hang out with. Lily is the boss so Lexi takes the submissive role. My breeder told me that the females are dominant in this breed, so getting a 2nd female was risk but it worked out grreat. When we got Logan 2 weeks ago I got a male on purpose. Lily acts like his mother but still plays a lot with him. Lexi is now a little put out with the new pup, and for the first week, would not look us in the eyes, but she is slowly coming around too. It just takes then a little time, thats all. I highly recommend it!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I had my maltese first. She is a pistol! We decided we couldn't add another dog as small as she is and we wanted one that was less terrior in attitude <BG> She was 2 1/2 when we added our havanese and I agree it was the best decision for our family. Isabelle ignored the new puppy for almost a month. I really thought I made a horrible decision. When Dora would rush up wtih a toy in her mouth, Belle would act like she wasnt there. It broke my heart until one day I watched Belle walk over and lay up against her. Slowly they have truly became the best of friends.

They now will play with each other at the dog parks, etc. They always pick each other to play with. They sleep together, eat out of the same bowl with no problems. I couldn't imagine it any other way!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Laurie, Did Lily seem happier and more active once you got Lexi? Logan is adorable- what made you get 3rd? -Missy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - yes Lily did seem happier and a lot more active once Lexi came. They both have very different personalities , but get along great. I just love these pups and when my breeder had another litter, I could not resist getting Logan. I am sure that I am done!! - either that or I will have to find a divorce lawyer. It is very interesting to see the dynamic between the 3 dogs. When it was just Lily & Lexi, if both wanted to play, great, but if not, one had to sit still. With Logan, he plays with one, while one watches, and then plays with the other. Lily has gained a good amount of weight over the past year so I am hoping that all this playing will help her lose weight. Lily & Lexi never slept together in a bed, or on the floor, they each always went to a different area on the couch or floor. But.. Logan wants to sleep ON TOP of someone! So he squishes in next to Lily or Lexi to sleep & they tolerate it. 
I think that a 2nd would make your life more enriched, as well as Jasper's. But you cannot expect love at first sight for Jasper. He will need to get used to a new one, but I am sure will be thrilled!!!
Laurie


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Keeping an eye on this thread, because as soon as we get moved, I plan on talking hubby into another one.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think a second is a great idea. I had my Bichon first and she was about 2 when I got Cooper. Lily is very laid back but got along fine with Cooper from the beginning even though he was constantly hanging off her ears or tail. They're best friends now, eat from the same bowl, share toys, sleep together, etc. They are never bored when they have each other to chase! Lily is still laid back, but she lets her playful side show more often now that she has Cooper to encourage her.

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We got Kodi in Jan. 2006 and by the summer I was searching for another puppy. Kodi is very sweet and gentle. When he first meets a new puppy he likes the ones that are low key, not all up in his face. So we finally found the second puppy and picked her up the Fri. before New Year's Eve. When he saw Shelby, he hid behind me and wanted nothing to do with her. We were staying at a hotel, so I left to go get dinner. When I got back to the room, the two puppies and my husband were on the floor playing. The playing has not let up. 

Shelby's personality is totally different from Kodi's and that makes life interesting. If she is overtired and doesn't want to play anymore, she lets him know it. She will growl at him until he leaves her alone. But she is the cuddly one who kisses you all day. Kodi will give hugs and kisses when he wants your attention.

Every waking moment they are playing, running, chasing. It is great. I finally have time to do some things around the house, because up until now, I was Kodi's playmate. I had to keep him occupied all the time, playing ball, taking walks, etc. I used to take him for 3 walks a day just to keep him busy. Now it's down to one walk (I'll add a 2nd walk when the days get longer). 

I'm still active with both puppies, but now there is a diversion, and I wouldn't trade either of them. It's really great to have two. It's a good thing I don't have a bigger house. Oh, I also have 3 cats. 

PS- the people on this forum are the best! Their support and info is so caring. Thanks!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I only have the one Havanese . He has a couple of behaviour issues but he is getting much better . He is only 61/2 months old . Our Vet recommended we get another dog when he is about one year of age . I was thinking of getting a Coton but the Vet said better stay with a Havanese . I am fine with that but I am conflicted about getting another puppy . 
We had a Havanese that died tragically this summer . He was only 4 years old and it was devastating to us . He was a piece of cake compared to our new little guy Cosmo . WE had no idea as Asta was so easy and enjoyable we really did not hve many issues with him .Asta just loved people was happy from the get go going and was happy as long as he could be with you .. 
Potty training was not perfect but he usually did fine . 
Cosmo is more shy and tenative and he can be a handful . He loves to bark and hear his own voice . Someetimes this is good as he lets me know what he wants or if he is in trouble but other times it is not . It is irritating and annoying . We are working on it but it is a work in progress. Good days and then we have a slip . 
Asta was never a barker only to tell me that someone was at the door or to patrol the property and irritate the deer and let them know it was time to go. 

I could so relate to little time and being the playmate and the walks . Cosmo just started to really enjoy his walks . Car rides are a challenge - he was doing well then he had to go to the vet for an unexpected illness and that put him back .
He 's now back to getting carsick - working on that as well .. Carrides are fun not a trip to the Vet .. 

Cosmo was in puppy school and he did very well he is very smart and he learned his lessons well . It is hard to find another class now as a lot of the dogs are just too large for him and it can be dangerous . I do not want him to spend all his time hiding under the chair .. 

Anyway I am off track - my question is introducing another new puppy . I do not think I can handle that again . I am thinking of getting an older dog 1-2 years I know a lot of you had done both and I am wondering if you think is easiest with the older dog or does it just depend on the dogs .. .. . I do not really want to go through that puppy training again but I have been told they learn from the older dog and it is not as difficult the second time 
.
BAsed on what we went through with the grief when we lost Asta I think it would be best for Cosmo and us to have another companion .. My husband is not so sure and needs to be convinced . So please keep telling me all the positives tht you can .
One question is how do you manage travel do you travel with your dogs .
We travel and I need to know how you manage them in the car .. Two crates I suppose..
Thanks


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I think getting another puppy is a great idea. Your puppy will have a friend and a playmate. But you should be prepared that it won't happen overnight, but it will happen. I got Romeo first and when he was about 16 months we got Brandy. The 1st day Romeo was so confused and a bit scared, he wasn't sure what it meant for him personally so was really uncomfortable. The second day they started to play and on a third day they werer inseparable. They just adore each other. When Bugsy came along there was no shock, but it took a bit longer for them to accept him, especially Brandy. I had to watch and supervise them in the beginning all the time, as Bugsy was only 3.6 lbs and Romeo and Brandy 65 and 42. Now all three are best friends and I comepletely trust them to play unsupervised. It is such a pleasure to watch the three of them play tug-a-war, all three of them pulling the same toy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cosmosmom, I have the same concerns you do, so it's nice to see you ask about them. Like you, I am thinking an older dog (Havanese or not) might be easier on me since the puppy training was a lot of work for me. I am at home all day so it is up to me to do the bulk of it. I have physcial limitations that come and go so when I'm flaring and having a bad day, it can be very challenging caring for Ricky. Flip side of that is that he has pushed me to get out and walk around more, get some fresh air and play more than I was doing before we got him. I have learned to let the 'small stuff' go and just enjoy him and the fun he brings to the family.

I worry that he's bored because he, too, uses me as his main playmate. I try to leave him on his own quite a bit to get him used to playing alone and he does well, but still needs my attention of course. He's only 6 mths. old and my hubby would have a fit if I seriously sugg'd getting another dog!! lol He knows there are days when I can barely take care of one. Sigh....... but I'd LOVE to have another ! 

Travel is a concern of mine too. We are 5, two adults and 3 teens, and adding 2 seats/carriers in the van might prove to be a challenge and not very practical.. I dunno..... then of course there's the costs of getting them the best foods and care they need as well as boarding for those times when we might travel w/o the pups.

So many practical issues, but my heart REALLY wants another doggie!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

A nother puppy could be a great idea when you are not up to par then they can keep each other bizzy LOL I have been wanting a nother dog for Yoda too but I know right now with every thing going on in my home front its not the right time. as much as my heart says YES YES YES my mind says No lol weigh the pros and cons first write them down if you need to some times it helps me out in that way Susan


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Yes I am still thinking of getting another dog .I do not want a puppy though . Cute as they are it is a lot of work .. I know each dog is different and some are easier than others but I do not want to go through the sleep deprivation and potty traing .
I have just read another new dog training book trying to get me through some challenges . This one is about puppy adolescence which is what I have going on right now .. I guess the good news is that he is not sitting on the computer all day and and locking himself in his room ..
However he is asserting his independence and he is not as willing to please me . No more little puppy running after me just happy to be with me and be my best friend . Now we are really getting stubborn .. 
What this book did is stress is something we went through in the puppy class where they are trained to do everything for a treat . Well ,now we have a change in tactics and philosphy and that is to end the treat rewards and earn respect . It does make sense - the only problem is that those treats were addictive . That was obvious to me because he did everything in a heartbeat , as soon as the trainer brought them out in class Cosmo was her new best friend and I was toast and so were my treats . So now I have to wean him off the treats and yet try to correct his behaviour and entice him to do things he does not want to do in the first place . Such as ride in a car ..
I think another dog will help may help overcome this domineering attitude and his fear issues .. He may just say - Dude get in here you have no idea what you are missing . Get in the car .. 
Probably wishful thinking . 
I do know the Vet did encourage it and said it would improve things . I do say everyone who has two dogs in this forum has the cutest little critters smiling nicely for the camera .. It makes you want one more too or is it two !!
Thanks for the support .


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had the same apprehension about getting a 2nd puppy, but it has really been the best thing. Instead of me having to play with Kodi all day, he plays with Shelby. I can finally get some work done. We still play, we go for walks and to the park, but he has a playmate and they occupy each other when I can't. As far as a puppy or an older one, that has to be a big decision. Kodi was finally housetrained, and now I am starting all over. She is good a lot of the time, but misses a lot. I am sure we will get thru this phase again in one piece.

Also, Kodi has not been left alone for more than 10 mins. I am hoping by having the two of them that I will be able to leave them for a little longer. It would be nice to be able to make an appt. and not have to make sure they have a "babysitter".

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cosmo's mom... I definetly agree with the training part, it becomes easier. I have my two dogs that are extremely treat motivated. Unfortunetly with the show ring, you can't take treats in.... I slowly had to wean the treats and expect more. Dora definetly doesn't get a treat for a sit now but rather she gets a treat for a new behavior we are working on or a great performance. I give it randomly. Sometimes when I call her and she comes, she gets a treat, other times a pat. They also have a jackpot if they do a performance really well, we run out of the ring and they get several cookies at once. This helps them know the treats will come at some point.

With the 2 dogs, the excellent part is if one is being stubborn or doesnt want to work. They go in the crate and I work with the other. They are extremely competitive for training time because of this. I often use this to my advantage. Although, I havent had to use it in awhile because Mommy time especially in the agility ring is precious to them too!

Amanda
P.S. and as you all know, I am a big advocate of Havanese Rescue! If you want sign up for the newsletter and you will see the adoption corner every month. Might just see the next addition for your family. Just go to www.havaneserescue.com and in the left hand corner sign up for the newsletter.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

CosmosMom~
I know it's a hard decision to get another dog or not. When I had my first Hav, Daisy, she had terrible seperation anxiety. She would bark and slobber herself sick. When she was around 7-8 months old, we got Stella. Best thing I ever did~ Now I have 5 of them!  
Anyway, if I remember right, you are in California? I am only asking because I know of a breeder who has a couple of older dogs for sale. (I think around 7 months to over a year. They were show puppies that didn't turn out show quality) Would you be looking for a male or female? If you would like I can give you her name and number and you can contact her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not actually considering getting another Hav, BUT .... do any of you know of rescue groups in Canada, more specifically close to Montreal, QC? 
I had contacted one in Sudbury, Ontario, but they didn't have any rescues at the time and I was told they weren't likely to take any soon since they're spending a lot of time showing their many dogs.

There are many rescue organ'ns. here and around the city, but I've yet to hear of any Hav's in any of them. It's not likely it will happen any time soon either.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all: we've picked a puppy! and all my apprehension has gone away.He will be three months or so when we get him. we think we will name him "Cash" as he is a stunning black puppy with a white ruff and white paws (more like peds than socks) I feel really good about this breeder and did everything right this time and did all the checking. His dad is a show dog and his mom a certifies therapy dog. 

He is lively but calm and I think will be a good pal for my JASSY.

Jasper and Cash (a dynamic duo - don't you think?) 

I'll keep you posted.

Missy


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

missy, thats great, I am so happy for you! Jasper and Cash -sounds good. When do you get him?


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats Missy. Jasper and Cash does sound like a dynamic Duo. Almost, like Starsky and Hutch (if you are old enough to remember that program). Now you will just need to get a souped up fancy sports car to drive them around in.

Best of luck.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, that's GREAT news!! A new puppy to keep Jassy company and bring even more cuddles and puppy licks to you. I'm envious!! 

Can't wait to see pics of your baby once he's home with you.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Sounds like a great team ..
Congratulations .. Let me know when Cash comes home . 
I cannot wait to see pictures ..


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats! You're ALL all going to be so happy! Can't wait to see pics.

Beverly


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Missy,

I just know that both Jasper and you are going to be so happy. Can't wait for to see the pictures.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

congrad Missy how much fun you will have once you get your new puppy cant wait to see pics


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations  That sounds so exciting - I am so happy for you!!!! I look forward to seeing what you little one looks like


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Congratulations Missy! I can't wait to see pictures of Cash.. I bet Jassy is going to be thrilled with his new playmate.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,

You might want to try http://www.havanesefanciers.com/rescue-sale.htm
I am not sure of their missions with placing dogs out of rescue but havanese rescue doesn't necessarily go by location of the forever family but how well they match up. Even if you aren't ready, you might want to submit an application so they have your information on file for when/if the right dog comes in.

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Missy. You will soon find out that you made the right decision. It only took an hour and now ours are inseparable. The hardest part is potty training, but the fun makes up for that! Good luck.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am posting this to see if my new photo loaded. I don't know what the problem is, but I kept getting 4 different "WARNING" messages when I tried to upload photos of Shelby. So I changed my profile photo to show her off. If someone can help, I would appreciate it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It still didn't work. No photos of Shelby.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

You are not alone - I keep getting the 4 messsages also...it's a bummer


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, Amanda!

I've been to that site and that was how I made my first contact with someone about getting a Hav. I emailed her and she wrote back that she had no rescues at the time and not likely to have any for a long while because she was going to be very busy with her own litters and showing. 

She referred me to a breeder in my province that had pups in two litters available though she wasn't sure if any were left unspoken for. I didn't want a puppy at that point because I knew it meant a lot of work, nor did I want to pay so much for one. I still made the contact, for fun... and well, as they say .... the rest is history! lol

That rescue kennel, in Sudbury, Ont., will be the first place I contact though, if we ever look into getting an older Havanese one day. Hubby told me he'd be ready to do it once the kids were out of the house - since they're only 16, 15 and 12, I have a feeling I'll be waiting a long while yet!!  lol


marj


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont fret marj, My hubby said the same thing and I got my first when my kids were 16 and 14, the second when they were 17 and 15 and NOW my third, when they are 19 and 17. Sooo - needless to say, we didnt wait till they were out of the house!! It actually helped to have the boys here to help every so often with the pups. Now when my older boy comes home from college, the dogs go crazy!! They love to see him!! You will find the right one when the time comes.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all: just seeing if this picture of my puppy to be comes up as my signiture.

The breeder named him Picasso Bear- because of a little white tip on his tail. My husband's a painter- so we thought it was fate. We're likely to call him Cash or Pic-Cash-o... can't wait til the 8th... hope the pict comes up. Missy


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

He's a cutie!! I am sure you are counting down the days - I know I was


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

he and your little one look like they could be brothers-- they both have the white chest and white paws that look like spats. what is your's name? Missy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - he is a doll & I love the name!!
laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Missy, this is Oreo - he is 12 weeks now  Cash is a cutie too! Are his eyes a lighter colour - they look green in the photo - very nice


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

In the background you can see my 2.5yr old trying to do a somersault


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy, I am so happy for you! 8 days is such a long wait, he is soooo cute. I want a second one also, so I will be listening to what you have to say.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy,

Your new puppy is absolutely adorable and I love his name. I just bet you can't wait to bring him home.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats Missy. I bet you can't wait.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

PiCASHo ! OMG, that is such a great name!!! As an artist myself, I think it's perfect ! lol He's adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*tomorrows the day*

Hi all: haven't been on in a while, trying to get a lot of work done before Cash get's here. I am so excited I can't believe I have to wait til 5:30p to pick him up tomorrow--- I set up the nursery. Have been telling Jasper his new pal Cash is coming...and obsessing over collars and name tags (of course Jas has to get all new stuff too) More once he gets here. thanks for all your kind words and great support. - Missy, Jasper, and Cash.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - Congrats!! I bet you cant wait till tomorrow! We wish you well.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats to you and can't wait to here all about him. I love the name Cash. It's 24 days and counting for me....weather permitting! I have to drive about 8 hours to get Izzy in MN. Sure hope the weather warms up and dries out! Enjoy your new one.....


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

How exciting make sure you "try" to sleep tonight I know I could not sleep a few days before yoda came how much fun!!!! Enjoy your little one


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats Missy, I am sure you are so excited - I can feel it off your post  Such wonderful news!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Missy. I am so excited for you. It is so much fun having two - double the pleasure. I got a surprise today and didn't have to go to work. So I decided to give them their baths. While Kodi was in the sink, Shelby was crying and climbing up my leg. When it was Shelby's turn, Kodi was crying and climbing up my leg. Then it was double run-like-hell to dry off.
Soooooo funny!

Good luck!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Ohhh, so exciting. Congratulations!! Make sure you post lots of pictures of Cash.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy, I am really looking forward to hearing about your new puppy tomorrow, wishing you much happiness. Hope you get time to let us know how its going. I bet you are too excited to sleep tonight.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Today's the day...we are all anxious to hear all about it and to see some pictures......


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Good luck with your new little one .
I can still remeber the first day I got Asta I was up at 7am washing my hair making sure I would pass muster when I picked him up ..
It is all so new and they are a bundle of curiousity .. 
CAn't wait to see him ..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Missy,

How's the new baby?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*post puptum depression....*

Hi Julia, I posted this elsewhere.... thanks for checking--- I think things will eventually be fine.

so i got home last night with this precious little guy--- and all I could think of is "what did I do?" Jasper doesn't know what to make of Cash and he has been giving me very human looks like "what have you done to me."
when the puppy tries to innitiate play Jas runs (my poor little boy)

On the good side he seems to be paper trained already. And he is very sweet. so different from Jas when he was a puppy. much more needy and demanding
jas was always independent.

But I had this moment last night-- Jas was in bed with us (to make him feel special) lying next to my pillow- and Cash was in his crate inches from my head-- and I looked at my husband and said "what is going on here?" don't I have allergies- when did we become dog people.

But this morning things are a better-- Puppy is taking a nap and Jas is on his favorite chair basking in the sun and barking at leaves that blow by- and I have been able to get a bit of work done.

So hopefully they will begin to be best pals-- I have two weeks to make it work in which time the breeder will take him back. I am hoping it all works out

Jodi, hope lucas is feeling even better.

Lynn, you should definetly talk with the teacher about the Big dog. it must wreck it for everyone in the class.

Just curious--- any of you with Black and White puppies think they look like a skunk? Cash's legs are so short and he just kind of waddles. But then when he runs he hops like a bunny. Jasper never really had the Hav run. I just hope they start to have fun I love my Jas so much - I want him to be happy

thanks for listening

Missy


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

so how is cash doing? Yoda is black and white party but he looks like a pnada bear


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Missy,

Don't worry, everything is going just fine. You, your new baby Cash and Jasper just need time to get to know eachother better. I think you are just having a bit of baby blues.  

Remember not all dogs become best pals right away, some may take a little while. I am glad you have two week trial period and really hope you won't need to use it. 

I love the way the Havs move. Bugsy has alway had the jaunty havanese walk and the bunny run - too cute.


----------



## havlover (Jan 12, 2007)

Although I'm sure time is the answer, it's hard. When our male bichon was a year, we got a female playmate for him. We didn't introduce them the right way and just brought her right in. Well, my male, who has shyness issues was a wreck. I cried I felt so bad. "We got her for you." Which is totally silly. He literally drooled for 24 hours after she arrived.

He was dominant for a little while after that and then she quickly became the alpha queen.


----------

